

Show HN: List Tool - a web app for comparing lists - BinaryBullet
http://skratchdot.github.com/list-tool/
Started really simple, but I spent a little extra time to use the Ace Editor, Web Workers, and give it a responsive design.<p>List Tool - http://skratchdot.github.com/list-tool/<p>Source Code - https://github.com/skratchdot/list-tool/
======
vladexologija
Very neat! I've been searching for WinMerge alternative ...

